# Lucky guy



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My SIL bought 3 $30 raffle tickets last year and won a S&W 45 pistol. Did the same this year and won a S&W 40 pistol. I told him he should buy Lotto tickets too with that kind of luck.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I found a $5.00 bill in the nozzle of the vacuum at the car wash. I rarely buy lotto tickets. Figured what the heck and bought lotto tickets with the bill. I won $6000.00. This was last June. Then at Casino Night in Milton, I won a two night stay at the IP in Biloxi and a $2k set of golf clubs.
I have never been lucky in the past with drawings etc...
Just a lucky streak I guess..


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I found a $5.00 bill in the nozzle of the vacuum at the car wash. I rarely buy lotto tickets. Figured what the heck and bought lotto tickets with the bill. I won $6000.00. This was last June. Then at Casino Night in Milton, I won a two night stay at the IP in Biloxi and a $2k set of golf clubs.
> I have never been lucky in the past with drawings etc...
> *Just a lucky streak I guess..*


I'd say, only streaks I ever get is in my drawers.....


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

My luck is so bad, it could be raining boobies and Id get hit in the face with a sausage


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

halo1 said:


> My luck is so bad, it could be raining boobies and Id get hit in the face with a sausage


LOL at that one.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

My luck is so bad that at Biloxi, I wouldn't even put money in a Coke machine.


----------

